# Live CD: Kernel Panic beim start

## promatt

Moin,

ich hab da mal ein problem ... ich möchte gerne Sabayon 3.4f installieren oder zumindest die LiveCD mal starten.

Aber immer wenn ich die CD reinlege und dann boot bekomme ich 

```
Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(9,0)
```

Ich hab auch schon "noapic" als boot parameter hinzugefügt, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Also eigentlich habe ich garkeinen Block 9,0 ... ich hab 4 Partitionen ...

sda1=Windows

sda2=/boot

sda3=/swap

sda4=/root

ich hab auch schon versucht den root pfad auf der cd auf /dev/sda4 zu ändern ... aber das hat alles nichts gebracht.

Weis einer vllt was ich machen muss? den ich bin mit meinem latein am ende ... warum will der überhaupt den block (9,0) aufrufen ???

Was ich auch komisch finde ist ... das es nicht nur bei der sabayon LiveCD sondern bei vielen LiveCD's vorkommt ... auser bei der Gentoo InstallationsCD ... woran liegt das???

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Matt

----------

## franzf

 *promatt wrote:*   

> ich hab da mal ein problem ... ich möchte gerne Sabayon 3.4f installieren oder zumindest die LiveCD mal starten.

 

Sorry, aber für Sabayon gibt es das Sabayon-Forum.

Sabayon ist zwar grundsätzlich ein Gentoo, da die allerdings wirklich einiges verändert haben (darunter scheinbar auch viel Murks) gibt's hier in den offiziellen Gentoo-Foren leider keinen Support (außer es erbarmt sich jemand ganz nettes  :Wink: ).

Du kannst es ja einfach mal mit der hier beschriebenen, offiziellen Gentoo-Installation versuchen (musst nur noch entscheiden welche Architektur du brauchst). Wenn es da immer noch das selbe Problem gibt rühr dich nochmal.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## promatt

Ja ich weis das es dafür auch ein Forum gibts ... nur da meldet sich auch keiner ... 

Und da Sabayon ja auf gentoo bassiert dachte ich mir das mir vllt hier einer helfen kann.

Aber wie gesagt ... bei der GentooLiveCD ist es genau so ...

----------

## xraver

 *promatt wrote:*   

> Ja ich weis das es dafür auch ein Forum gibts ... nur da meldet sich auch keiner ... 
> 
> 

 

Hihi. Dann doch lieber gleich das Orginal benutzen und am Gentoo Forum erfreuen.

 *promatt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber wie gesagt ... bei der GentooLiveCD ist es genau so ...

 

Das es ja eine LiveCD ist, müsste das root fs doch die CD sein. Was für ein CD-Rom Laufwerk verwendest du?

----------

## franzf

 *promatt wrote:*   

> Aber wie gesagt ... bei der GentooLiveCD ist es genau so ...

 

Sorry, das kam irgendwie anders rüber  :Wink: 

Na dann:

Du brauchst, um die LIVE-CD zu starten keinen Parameter für dein "root" anzugeben. Im Gegenteil, es wird nicht funktionieren, da auf dieser Platte ja noch nix draufliegt (nehm ich jetzt an, du möchtest ja erst starten um zu installieren).

Kommt denn der Fehler auch wenn du die CD einlegst und ohne was an der kernel-Zeile zu ändern startest (also einfach <return> drückst)?

Wenn ja, hol dir bitte an der Stelle, wo du die CD her hast auch die passende *.md5sum, mit der du dann (wie im Handbuch beschrieben) die Checksumme überprüfst.

Ein weiteres Problem kann dein Brenner sein. Regel den mal runter in der Brenngeschwindigkeit, bei hohem Breenspeed erhöht sich auch die Fehlerrate.

Das letzte was ich mir noch vorstellen kann ist eine kaputte (billige?) cd.

Wenn du außerdem versuchst, dein System mit dem grafischen Installer auf die Platte zu bügeln -> LASS ES!!!

Das macht nur Probleme (kannst dich mal hier im Forum umschauen, viele Probleme sind auf die Verwendeung dieses Installers zurück zu führen). Hol dir die minimal-CD und (wenn du mit links2, dem www-text-browser, nicht zurecht kommst druck dir noch das Handbuch aus -- lohnt sich in jedem Fall, wenn du beim Reboot plötzlich hängst oder andereweitig später Probleme auftauchen).

Mehr kann ich jetzt im Moment auch nicht sagen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## promatt

Ich möchte das ganze auf meinem samsung x20 installieren ... die haben immer so ein UltraSlim DVD-Brenner Laufwerk ...

Auf der Samsung Seite steht da: "DVD-Super-Multi Double Layer"

Hoffe mal das dir das hilft.

Ja ich weis dass das originale Gentoo besser ist ... aber bei sabayon hab ich halt gleich alles vorkonfiguriert ... weil bei gentoo hab ich nie den desktop hingekriegt.   :Laughing: 

edit: @franzf: die Live CD läuft auf jedem anderen Rechner ohne probleme ... das ist ja das tolle ... es liegt irgendwie an meinem laptop ... das hats nicht so mit linux   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xraver

Ist das Slim*dings*da*bums-Laufwerk intern oder extern?

Ich würde darauf tippen das der Kernel einfach ab einen bestimmten Punkt das Laufwerk nicht mehr erkennt. (USB?)

----------

## promatt

nene das ist intern ...

komisch ist halt nur das die gentoo Installations CD es erkennt und die Gentoo Live CD nicht ... *confused*

----------

## Evildad

 *promatt wrote:*   

> Ich möchte das ganze auf meinem samsung x20 installieren ... die haben immer so ein UltraSlim DVD-Brenner Laufwerk ...
> 
> Ja ich weis dass das originale Gentoo besser ist ... aber bei sabayon hab ich halt gleich alles vorkonfiguriert ... weil bei gentoo hab ich nie den desktop hingekriegt.  :

 

Also ich hab hier Gentoo auch auf einem Samsung X20 laufen und hab keinerlei Probleme.

Also gib doch einfach dem originalen Gentoo nochmal ne Chance.

Und achja bisher liefen hier alle LiveCDs und auch DVDs ohne Probleme.

Falls Du Hilfe bei der Installation brauchst kannst mich ja anmailen.

Gruss

----------

## promatt

Also ich hab jetzt auch noch versucht das ganze mit nem externen Laufwerk zu umgehen ... aber es kommt immer noch der selbe fehler ...

Kp warum ... aber wenn ich zb jetzt die Linux User CD mit Sabayon 3.2 reinhaue dann gehts ohne probs ... ?!?!

Woran kann das nur liegen ... ich hab auch schon versucht die 3.2 version zu installieren, das geht zwar, aber nach der installation kann ich überhaupt nichts emergen ... da kommt dann immer das er nichts findet ...

Ich weis echt net mehr weiter ... ist doch echt kacke wenn ich auf nem guten Lappi kein Linux installieren kann, aber auf jedem anderen schrott teil das läuft.

----------

## promatt

hmm ok ... dann werd ichs mit dem original gentoo einfach nochmal probieren   :Very Happy: 

@evildad: hast ne pm

----------

## AnubisTheKing

also ich habe auch ein samsung x20 und kann die Probleme bestätigen. Es gibt einfach eine Kernelpanik das das root fs nicht gefunden werden konnt. Naja also mir ist dabei noch aufgefallen, dass in der Fehlermeldung irgendetwas von sdx gelabert wird. Ich habe allerdings nur ide anschlüsse und keine sata/scsi anschlüsse. Liegt das vielleicht an einem neuen Treiber der benutzt wird um die Laufwerke anzusprechen und der dann sdx devices erstellt? Knoppix läuft bei mir zum Beispiel ohne Probleme.

Grüße

AnubisTheKing

----------

## franzf

 *AnubisTheKing wrote:*   

> also ich habe auch ein samsung x20 und kann die Probleme bestätigen. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Knoppix läuft bei mir zum Beispiel ohne Probleme.

 

Na super  :Smile: 

Wie viel MB Arbeitsspeicher hat das x20?

Für eine Gentoo-Installation ist grundsätzlich nicht die Gentoo-[minimal|live]-CD notwendig.

@promatt:

Wenn die Knppix geht kannst du auch ohne Probleme diese als Installationsmedium für dein Gentoo verwenden. Du musst nicht mal etwas spezielles tun! Einfach ganz normal den Schritten in der Anleitung folgen! Das ist das schöne an Gentoo, dass du so viele Möglichkeiten hast das System auf die Platte zu bekommen, uns auch nicht von irgendwelchen speziellen Installationsmedien abhängig bist!

Und ein Tip: um bei Knoppix in der Konsole root zu werden reicht ein sudo su  :Wink:  Brauchst du ja zum installieren...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## promatt

Jo Danke für die Idee Franz ... 

aber ich werd mit Hilfe von Evildad mein Gentoo schon irgendwie aufgesetzt bekommen ... die InstallationsCD geht ja ohne Probleme und dann hab ich auch gleich die neusten Portage und Stage Buildings ...

Mein X20 hat 1,5 GB RAM ... sollte also ausreichen oder meinst du nicht ?^^

Danke für als die Antworten ...

----------

## koch

hallo, wundert mich, dass im sabayon-forum keiner antwortet. hast du es im deutschen oder englischen teil versucht?

leider ist das deutsche SL-forum nicht grade gut besucht, aber im englischen teil sollte da ne antwort kommen, meistens antworten zumindest wolfden oder warra-warra. versuch es doch nochmal.

----------

